# Shallow angle crosscut?



## geographer (Nov 17, 2008)

Newbie question:

I'm trying to cut fairly shallow angles at the end of a 1x6 at a 20 degree angle along the flat edge -- something like the end of a pencil: > My goal is to cut several pieces which will joint together at a point and radiate outwards. 

I have access to a contractor table saw and a compound miter saw. Both have a max blade angle of 45 degrees--I need them to swing over to 70 degrees to get my 20 degree angled crosscut. I know about a "tapering jig" for cutting legs for a table, but my saw won't cut deep enough to go all the way through the 1X6.

I've tried to make a jig for the compound miter saw by making a 45 degree platform on which to place my board, but the saw itself gets in the way of cutting through the board using this jig.

Any thoughts or suggestions? 

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

providing that the pieces are short enough to safely do it on a table saw i would say cut them on the table saw on end kinda in the same style you use a tennoning jig.... thats if i understood your description right that is


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I think all you need is a guide block.

First mark the center of each piece, make sure they
are over length. Just in case..

Cut a block at 20` and clamp it to the table making
sure it just clears the blade.

Make the first cut holding the stock against this block
as in the photo, with the saw at 0`.

Move the table to 20` away from the block and make
the second cut with the first cut against the the
block making sure you only cut to the center line.
it make take a cut or two to get it there.
I always go a little at a time.

I did this in about 5 minutes, a little more time
and they might be a bit better.

If you cut too far on the second cut, just turn it
over and trim a little from the other side, that's
why we left the stock over length.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

yes you can cut it vertically on the off side of the table saw or if your mitersaw will will cut a 1x6 on edge rig up a swing fence. How long are the pieces?

I think he is cutting across the face.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

> I think he is cutting across the face.


He said he wanted them to look like a pencil.
With a 1X6 he will need to move the block
away from the blade to make less cuts.
It may require cutting one side half way
and then the other to get clearance for the
fence. I don't have any wide scraps to play
with.

Do you mean he is just cutting off the wide corners??
The block will still work but it should be a 2x6


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I think he is trying to cut it this way


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

mics_54 said:


> I think he is trying to cut it this way
> 
> 
> View attachment 5552



It will work the same way, just stand the 1 x 6 on edge. But you will have to make the guide board a little thicker.


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

mics_54 said:


> I think he is trying to cut it this way
> 
> 
> View attachment 5552



ya that's the way i was picturing it. If it where that way i would just use the sled i have that slides on top of my fence. It has a little block that sits behind your work piece and you just clamp your piece to the sled and walla safe and cuts. :yes:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I dont have a sled really because it interferes with my catch tables. I usually improvise in a similar manner though.


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

mics_54 said:


> I dont have a sled really because it interferes with my catch tables. I usually improvise in a similar manner though.
> 
> View attachment 5557


 hmmm thats a good one allso! I wish i was good at sketch up !


----------

